# Jacksonville



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

any word on the Jackson Ville Trail ... ?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

It is next weekend, not this weekend.

Andy


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

ok this is the weekend for Jacksonville right ???


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN and QUAL call backs*

_*OPEN CALLBACKS =*_ 50 Dogs back to the 2nd 

1,4-14,16,18,20-25,27,31,32,34,35,39,40,42,43,46-49,51-65,67,69

_*QUAL CALLBACKS = *_25 dogs back to the 2nd

1,2,4,5,6,9,10,13,16,19,23,26,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,43,44


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN CALL BACKS*

_*OPEN Call backs =*_ 33 dogs to the 3rd

1,4,6,7,10,11,13,14,16,18,20,21,24,25,27,34,35,39,40,42,43,46,47,49,55,56,58,59,60,62,64,65,69

_*QUAL -*_ They finished the water blind. Sorry, I do not have any call backs. The rumor is...13 to the water marks, but don't quote me.


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

*Jacksonville trial*

Qual update: 13 have been called back for the water marks, set to begin at 9. a.m. on Saturday.

1,2,4,5, 19,29, 31, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 43.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anybody have an update?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

All I have heard so far was...

Ken Neil won the open with Windy!!! 

Way to go Ken, Brenda, and Windy!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1ST- #43 FC-AFC CANDLEWOODS SOMETHING ROYAL - O/H KEN NEIL HANDLER- OWNER- KEN NEIL/ BRENDA LITTLE

2ND - # 47 CFC RPM FORGER - O/H ROGER & PAT MAGNUSSON - HANDLER ROGER

3RD- #62 FC AFC CFC CAFC JUSTIN TIME ZOES NINE -ON - O/H - BARB & JERRY YOUNGLOVE- HANDLER BARB

4TH - #25 AFC WEEZER RETREEZER O/H ROBERT JOHNSON

RJ- #16

JAMS - 20, 40, 49,55, 60 & 69

QUALIFYING RESULTS

1ST- # 35 RALPH / MIKE LARDY
2ND #40 MATTIE/ SETH
3RD- #36 WILLIE/ KEVIN CHEFF
4TH - #43 TRIP/ ROGER MAGNUSSON

RJ - #29
JAMS -1,2,4,5, 19,31,34
________
CHEVROLET PICKUP TRUCK


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Congradulations Ken & Brenda on windy's win 
Conrats Roger & Forger on the 2nd in the open and Trip's 4th in the qual
Cograts Barb & Jerry & Emma on the 3rd in the Open
Glynn


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anybody have news on the Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR CALL BACKS*

_*Amateur Call backs *_= 11 dogs

4,6,9,12,13,14,20,23,47,48,50

Sorry, I do not have any info on the derby.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*DERBY RESULTS*

_*DERBY *_

_*1st *_ #8 = World Famous Condoleezza Bites (Leeza) *O=*Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi *H*=W.L. Thompson 

_*2nd *_ #2 = Beat the Rush (Hurry) *O *= John Stracka *H *- Andy Attar

_*3rd *_ #14 = CANDLEWOODS LUBY LOU (Louie) *O *= Chad Baker *H* = Jim Van Engen

_*4th *_ #10 = Goldbriars Copper Bullet (Copper) *O* - Dorothea Wattleworth - *H *- Joseph Wattleworth 

*RJ * #13 =hardscrabbles powder my buns (Pow) *O*-margaret brown *H-* Mitchell brown 

Sorry, I don't know the rest of the Jams


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR RESULTS*

AMATEUR RESULTS:

_*1st =*_ *#20* - FC AFC CFC CAFC Justin Time Zoe's Nine-One-One (Emma) *O=*Jerry & Barbara Younglove *H=* Barbara Younglove

*2nd =* *#13* - CNAFC CFC CAFC AFC Prairiemarsh Madness (Tule)* O/H=* Dennis Voigt 

_*3rd =*_ * #23* - Lars Just A Little Rhythm (J.R.)* O=*Robert & Patricia Larsen *H=*Robert Larsen 

_*4th =*_ *#9* - Great Bunns of Fire (jerrylee) *O=*J.M. & L.K. DuBose *H=* L.K. DuBose 

_*RJ =*_ *#12* - FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx (dyna) *O=*J.M. & L.K. DuBose *H=* J.M. DuBose

_*Jams =*_ 
*4 * - CFC RPM Forger * O/H *Roger & Patricia Magnusson / Roger
*6 * - AFC Jaybar Click On *O/H * Jerry & Barbara Younglove / Jerry
*14 * - FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger *O=* Ronald Wallace* H = *Judy Rasmuson
*48* - FC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal *O/H-*Ken Neil/Brenda Little / Ken
*50* - Lars Harmony N' Blues *O/H* Robert & Patricia Larsen /Robert


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM JAM...  
#14 - FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger & Judy Rasmuson


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

How did RaginStorm Retrievers young BLF do in Derby ??? Any one know how she finished -- I'm talking about The Springwaters Ragin Storm or "Stormy"


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hey Mike*

Hey Mike, we got a Jam! So far we ran in 2 w/ no placements but we have finished both so far.  Maybe we can sneak a placement or two out in the next couple.... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Bobby,
Fantastic -- Stormy is certainly setting a high standard for "big" brother Maxx -- good luck in your next few trials -- keep me posted on how you're doing


----------

